

Ask HN: Learning Python, Looking for book or class on software construction. - noahc

I want to learn python and become a relatively decent programmer. I feel as though the following classes (first three) and the last item (a book) will help get me there. However, I am missing the class that involves actually building software. I found one on MIT open courseware that is called "Elements of Software Construction." It uses Java, which isn't the worst thing, but I'd rather find one that uses python. So my question is too fold: 1. Is there a book or preferably a class that teaches Elements of Software Construction in python? 2. Is there anything I need to add to the list below that would be beneficial?<p>Introduction to Computer Science and Programming -- MIT Open CourseWare
Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programming -- MIT Open CourseWare
Computation Structures -- MIT Open CourseWare
Introduction to Algos -- MIT Open CourseWare
Data Structures and Algorithms With Object Oriented Design Patterns -- Book
======
frankwiles
I highly recommend going through Zed Shaw's "Learn Python the Hard Way". Other
great Python related books to pick up are:

Pro Python by Marty Alchin Expert Python Programming by Tarek Ziadé

If you're looking to get into web development then, I'd suggest picking up:

Practical Django Projects Pro Django and Django 1.1 Testing and Debugging

Hope that helps!

